

Paul Graham's book 'On Lisp' is free here - juliangamble
http://www.bookshelf.jp/texi/onlisp/onlisp.html

======
enoch_r
It's also free here[0], though maybe in less convenient a form (PDF or
postscript). :)

On the other hand, if you'd prefer a physical copy, I used Lulu.com to print a
book for just $22.42 including shipping. I used the PDF and instructions
here[1], since it has missing diagrams and has the cover available. It turned
out really well.

[0]
[http://www.paulgraham.com/onlisptext.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/onlisptext.html)

[1]
[http://www.lurklurk.org/onlisp/onlisp.html](http://www.lurklurk.org/onlisp/onlisp.html)

